# Mafell fan club Thread



## Calidecks

Just for the record, I only own one tool (at this point) that's the mt55cc tracksaw, a 32" 42" two 62" and the connector. 

Here's my wish list

Kss300 or 400? Not sure yet. The 400 looks a little bulky. I really like the flex track as well. 

I also like the Mafell Z5Ec 305mm/12" Portable Bandsaw would be great for cutting corbels. 

Here's a link to the tools. 

http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/mafell/mafell.html

Here's pictures of my list. Ok deckhead there you go.


----------



## m1911

...


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a couple pics of the mt55cc and Mafell track. I really like the way the splinter guard is keyed. Doesn't slip like some of the other brands. Also zero need for a straight edge to put your tracks together. When I first purchased it I used the Festool tracks, it fit perfectly. I didn't even have to adjust the splinter guard. Also the dust port is notched which allows the hose to stay up off your work. It's the little things that make a difference. And there are a lot of cool surprises.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> ...


That sucks! Try the app. There's what I use and actually like it. Especially for posting pictures.


----------



## Tom M

Mike are you going to get a 10 ft rail? Does Mafell even make it. If anyone needs one I would think its you.


----------



## Deckhead

Jigsaw and the kss300 are 2 things I think i might have to do. I like that zero clearance on the track. Mine keeps falling off, and its pissing me off.


----------



## tjbnwi

I've considered this Mafell. Now that there is a Chicago showroom I'll go look at it and decided. It is a little costly.






Tom


----------



## JohnKaznecki

tjbnwi said:


> I've considered this Mafell. Now that there is a Chicago showroom I'll go look at it and decided. It is a little costly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4m...QZF1p-MD91INLolqmlp8AtLkYXUkuKAm0yU68fC0GEd8A
> 
> Tom


I asked them when I was there the other day. They don't keep the 85 in stock and they don't have a showroom yet. Just FYI


----------



## tjbnwi

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Juan80

I do like that kss 300 ,but I am getting kinda invested in festool. May look at the festool version when it hits the USA .


----------



## Calidecks

Tom M said:


> Mike are you going to get a 10 ft rail? Does Mafell even make it. If anyone needs one I would think its you.


Nope the rails connect so easy it isn't worth it. I can connect two 62" rails together without any alignment. In fact it takes less time to connect the rails then it would take to tie down the long rails to my racks on my truck.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Hysterical....


----------



## Calidecks

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hysterical....


What so hysterical?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

How insane we are about tools. just cracks me up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Peter_C

CITY DECKS INC said:


> How insane we are about tools. just cracks me up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


It is a disease I have been infected with for the last 30 years. 

I want an Erika, but it is hard to justify replacing my Bosch 4100 at this time since I rarely use it anyway, and when I do it is generally with a sled. Mafell has it goin' on with their tracksaws too. One of my routers is a Festool OF2000 which is made by Mafell. Since it has the screw on it for height adjustment it works well in a router table setup. 

Are the Festool and Mafell rails interchangeable? I thought I read they weren't. I was thinking a Festool HKC was in my future...but I would be willing to go red, but can't justify buying another set of rails.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> It is a disease I have been infected with for the last 30 years.
> 
> I want an Erika, but it is hard to justify replacing my Bosch 4100 at this time since I rarely use it anyway, and when I do it is generally with a sled. Mafell has it goin' on with their tracksaws too. One of my routers is a Festool OF2000 which is made by Mafell. Since it has the screw on it for height adjustment it works well in a router table setup.
> 
> Are the Festool and Mafell rails interchangeable? I thought I read they weren't. I was thinking a Festool HKC was in my future...but I would be willing to go red, but can't justify buying another set of rails.


You can use a Mafell on a festool rail but not a festool on a Mafell rail. The mafell saw has an insert you remove from the bottom to be able to use it on festool rails


----------



## Sisyphus

tjbnwi said:


> I've considered this Mafell. Now that there is a Chicago showroom I'll go look at it and decided. It is a little costly....
> 
> Tom


That's a cool tablesaw! Looks very capable, not so sure about the dude using it in the video though.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I want the push pull saw but I haven't felt the need to blow $3800 any time recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnKaznecki

jlsconstruction said:


> I want the push pull saw but I haven't felt the need to blow $3800 any time recently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the Timberwolvetools quote me the Erica 70 and with all accessories that have for it it was 6500!
I have the quote somewhere.
He just printed me what somone ordered from them few days before I was there. I was just straight with the guy that I am not in love with it for 6500 and probably will not get it.

After owning the Kss300 for few weeks I have to say it's worth every penny.
Their jigsaw is crazy good I had a chance to use it yesturday, friend of mine bought one. I might buy one in future but I don't use it a lot to need one.

My carvex I own is enought plus I have all the accessories, unless I could sell it for a decent price then won't mind upgrading.

It also doesn't help I have their catalog in my truck and I look thru it all the time.


----------



## Deckhead

JohnKaznecki said:


> I had the Timberwolvetools quote me the Erica 70 and with all accessories that have for it it was 6500!
> I have the quote somewhere.
> He just printed me what somone ordered from them few days before I was there. I was just straight with the guy that I am not in love with it for 6500 and probably will not get it.
> 
> After owning the Kss300 for few weeks I have to say it's worth every penny.
> Their jigsaw is crazy good I had a chance to use it yesturday, friend of mine bought one. I might buy one in future but I don't use it a lot to need one.
> 
> My carvex I own is enought plus I have all the accessories, unless I could sell it for a decent price then won't mind upgrading.
> 
> It also doesn't help I have their catalog in my truck and I look thru it all the time.


Send that catalog to me and I'll spend your unwanted money.:laughing:

Good to know about the jigsaw, I have seen it and I don't use one a bunch, the dust extraction on any jigsaw inherently has to suck (not suck, suck but suck as in POS suck), but theirs is awesome for cutting, which is kind of the point. I'm really tempted to sell the carvex and accessories, stay tuned to the swap threads. I've used like 2 ****ing bases since I bought it. Most everything fits fine on a bandsaw for the radius, and the felt pads are okay but I'm not using a jigsaw for final finish stuff usually. Maybe I'm making excuses to buy the jigsaw.

KSS is a real contender, how long do they take to ship? Might call them tomorrow, have a job the kss could come in handy... is the 300 enough?


----------



## Sisyphus

Peter_C said:


> I watched a video of someone doing it with a Festool rail and a couple rail dogs to set the angle. Then a stop so the depth was repetitive. Once setup, the stringers were cut out fast, and accurately.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I was thinking stops would be a dream. It was raining and had hard time seeing. Still nice to have to think about over cutting. Good video.


----------



## tjbnwi

The issue with the setup in the video is the rail reference both sides of the board. Any crown or change in width of the board will change the angle of cut. The is why the HK Festool saws and the 300 & 400 Mafell reference the same side of the board for the angle.

A stop comes with every new Festool TS, you can purchase additional saw stops if you need them.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

I think its official for me. Going to be getting the jigsaw, 2 smallish tracks and the kss 400. My carvex completely crapped out on me today, and have a set of stairs to do. Not going to wait on the 60.


----------



## Deckhead

Just so I understand this correctly, the 400 will work on their other tracks correct? I want a 5-1/2' and a 3 and whatever track with the connectors. I just don't want to buy it if it doesn't work with the other tracks and the 60 does.

Not getting rid of the festool track saws just yet but I see them being used less. The mafell warranty kind of sucks and having no local dealer support sucks too but I'm trying to get my machinery guy to consider mafell.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Deckhead said:


> I think its official for me. Going to be getting the jigsaw, 2 smallish tracks and the kss 400. My carvex completely crapped out on me today, and have a set of stairs to do. Not going to wait on the 60.


I decided to go with this dual guide Bosch https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/jig-saws-js572ebl-36086-p/
Over festi. The only difference is festi has tipple blade guide. Cut 6*6 perfect sq. Not saying don't go for Maf but lil good for thought.


----------



## JohnKaznecki

So the 60 is on sale as of now.
Looks like a great saw but too big for me.

I needed another tracksaw so end up going with the Mt55cc with 2 tracks. 
I will be able to use ts55 on festool tracks. The Mt55 on festool tracks and the Kss300 on mafell tracks if I happend to need it on 3 other jobs at once. Only thing is won't be able to bavel the 300 on the tracks as it will cut into the rubber.


----------



## JohnKaznecki

I used the Mt55 all day yesturday. I like it, do I like it more than ts55? Not really, not for the price differance. Also big factor is we been use to ts55.
I really like the tracks and how easy it is to connect them.


----------



## Calidecks

JohnKaznecki said:


> I used the Mt55 all day yesturday. I like it, do I like it more than ts55? Not really, not for the price differance. Also big factor is we been use to ts55.
> I really like the tracks and how easy it is to connect them.


That's funny. It's the same thing makita guys say about the ts55. :laughing:

imo the tracks alone are worth the extra money. Small, zero alignment, no moving splinter strip, etc. There's a noticeable difference in the power as well. Which is important when it comes to composite. For me. 

The other thing while small, the hose port stays up and is adjustable. That features available on the cordless festool but it wasn't on my ts55req. The single knob for the bevel cut is well engineered. The fully exposed blade change is another, no bolt hole, less dust escaping, and just a little easier to keep clean and change the blade. Also I might add the dust collection is a little more refined with less opening size. See pic below.

My point is, it's not one big difference, it's a lot of little things. 
I've long forgot about the cost and am glad I purchased it. 

That's just mpov. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnKaznecki

You are correct on all the little things. 

Like I said before once you get used to something everything else is different and takes time to get in to the habit. 

I really like the scribe feature build in where it only cuts 3mm deep and it takes just a second to flip on and off. No need to mess with the depth set up already for the material


----------



## JohnKaznecki

So buyers remorse hit me a little for not getting tsc55 rather than the Mt55 and later getting the hkc55 for the Kss300 I got. 

After working all day yesterday at trim job in a 6 unit building. 
Little over 70 doors, 2400 ln ft of baseboard and 1800 on ft of casing.

We do so much at once that corded are so much better for us, especially for me so there is no wasted time chasing charged batteries plus plugged to vacuum all the time. 

I don't mind the mess on the floor that falls it's the airborne particles that are annoying. 

If we did little 1 hr job in a clients house cordless will be benificial but for me it is only meybe twice a month.

When we work outside our Dewalt cordless circular saws are enaugh if we don't have access to power and DC is not a big factor anyway.

So I did a whole 2 bedroom unit baseboards with just the Kss300. It was good having the saw by me all the time and be able on short pieces fitted it in, mark it with pencil, cut and keep going. 
I did it faster than my other 2 guys in adjacent unit with dewalt miter saw with stand and extensions.

I have to say my kss300 is probably my best tool. Small, lightweight, powerful and can do so many things. 

I could take it to a job site and be able to do
Framing
Casing and baseboards 
Rip material straight and accurate 
Laminate and regular floors 
We also used it on trimming out whole house and cut siding with it. Yes we had miter saw on the job too but on the go was perfect.


What I'm trying to say no more buyers remorse, each tool is different and for me usually dealing with material thinner than 1 1/2" they all work great.
Why carry something bigger and heavier then you need to.

Here is the house we finished a week ago.


----------



## tjbnwi

Tool Nut is now a Mafell dealer.

https://www.toolnut.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=mafell

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

That is a good fit for ToolNut!


----------



## Calidecks

Don't really see how anything changes with the exception of location. However this may be a start of more to come.


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Don't really see how anything changes with the exception of location. However this may be a start of more to come.


It is just nice to have another dealer to choose from. ToolNut has always been good to order from for me. Choices are good.


----------



## Calidecks

I've ordered from him with good service.


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> Don't really see how anything changes with the exception of location. However this may be a start of more to come.


I think this is the real part that's important is people are going to start offering things that will compete with festool. I like festool, don't get me wrong, but I hate some of their tools that are still the best that are readily available. 

I love the ts75, not a fan of the 55. Not a big fan of festool tracks. Can't stand the carved. Love the OF1400 not crazy about the mfk(? Trim router).

I want some choices but let's be realistic, Makita really isn't going to be better than festool. Mafell might be, still waiting on a job for the kss400. Haven't gotten around to fixing the carvex so I can sell it so I haven't bought Mafell jigsaw yet, but will by end of summer.

To me this is great news. I love the idea of having different customer support and having a choice of who to buy from. I see only more to come. I keep trying to push my machinery guy to become a dealer for them.


----------



## Calidecks

Kinda cool


----------



## asevereid

Californiadecks said:


> Kinda cool
> 
> https://youtu.be/VUI67MZUsCs


I've been trying to get the Triton rep to get their version here. 
If I can't get a Domino, I want one of these.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Kinda cool
> 
> https://youtu.be/VUI67MZUsCs


I Like that locating jig:thumbsup:


----------



## Sisyphus

Looks like that Duo-Dowel System could be used to make holes for 5mm adjustable shelf supports.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I was just watching a couple videos on their track saws. It appears that the dust extraction is very good. For you guys that have had different brands of track saws, do you feel the Mafell has better dust extraction than the other brands?


----------



## Calidecks

And here's why:

You'll notice there's no blade wrench hole and the back opening is smaller. Not a lot of difference but that's the thing, it's all the little differences that I like. The little more power is great as well. However the Makita has the more power feature.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Californiadecks said:


> And here's why:
> 
> You'll notice there's no blade wrench hole and the back opening is smaller. Not a lot of difference but that's the thing, it's all the little differences that I like. The little more power is great as well. However the Makita has the more power feature.


I did notice that and figured that was why. This is why I put tape on the access hole on my Makita. It really did help. I may fall into Mafell...lol..snort...snort


----------



## m1911

CrpntrFrk said:


> I did notice that and figured that was why. This is why I put tape on the access hole on my Makita. It really did help. I may fall into Mafell...lol..snort...snort


Don't do it man! It's all downhill from there on...:laughing:


----------



## JohnKaznecki

I don't regret buying my Mt55 and kss300.
Both are used and abused. Make the life easier.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

m1911 said:


> Don't do it man! It's all downhill from there on...:laughing:


Yeah well....
One of my absolute favorite things to do is to cut, rip, miter, etc where others would not have because of dust. I have to watch out when using those high efficient tools cause my boner is in the way the whole time..lmfao


----------



## SMdCarpenter

@JohnKaznecki

I'm curious about how you cut the casing with the kss 300, I'm assuming you cut from the bottom due to the profile not letting the track sit flat on top. Does this cause splintering on the top at all?

Also, how is it for ripping small pieces like cabinet fillers, is it easy enough to clamp the track on to a narrow piece or are you ripping out of larger boards?


----------



## tjbnwi

SMdCarpenter said:


> @JohnKaznecki
> 
> I'm curious about how you cut the casing with the kiss, I'm assuming you cut from the bottom due to the profile not letting the track sit flat on top. Does this cause splintering on the top at all?
> 
> Also, how is it for ripping small pieces like cabinet fillers, is it easy enough to clamp the track on to a narrow piece or are you ripping out of larger boards?


When ripping narrow pieces use a piece the same thickness under the free side of the rail. This keeps the rail square to the cut material edge. You don't have to clamp the rail on the majority of material. The rail has grip strips on the back of it.

Tom


----------



## JohnKaznecki

tjbnwi said:


> When ripping narrow pieces use a piece the same thickness under the free side of the rail. This keeps the rail square to the cut material edge. You don't have to clamp the rail on the majority of material. The rail has grip strips on the back of it.
> 
> Tom


Exactly. 
We do cut a lot of kitchen filers and you just need same thickness material on the free side for support. 
We never clamp any of the tracks we have. There is no need. 
Only time we clamp the tracks are to doors when they are hanging or screw to the old plaster wall to cut straight. 

When it comes to trim, we use a mdf 1/2 x 5 1/4 flat on both side trim so it was easy to cut from both sides. 
Still need to try on different trim.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

nice detailed video


----------



## Calidecks

I can cut right handed. But I dont like having to without choice. That saw is certainly geared towards a right hander.


----------



## Calidecks

Just recieved this email from a German that ship. I inquired about the 120v. 

Good morning!

About the 120V version this is a huge problem, cause we don´t get any 120V versions from any German manufacturer (Festool, Mafell, …) - they want to protect their local dealers with that. All tools are 230V versions which have universal engines which are capable of doing 120 / 230 V and 50 / 60 Hz. This is just because the manufactures don´t want to use different engines for one machine. All of our foreign customers use cheap adapters like this to solve the problem:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00EJLTPAC/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1460959878&sr=1&keywords=hama

If you have any further questions, feel free to ask!

Best regards,

Matthias

Bort&Herkert GmbH
Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen

Tel.: +49 (0)7946/9278-0
Fax: +49 (0)7946/9278-99
Mail: shop'at'bort-herkert.de




________


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> Just recieved this email from a German that ship. I inquired about the 120v.
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> About the 120V version this is a huge problem, cause we don´t get any 120V versions from any German manufacturer (Festool, Mafell, …) - they want to protect their local dealers with that. All tools are 230V versions which have universal engines which are capable of doing 120 / 230 V and 50 / 60 Hz. This is just because the manufactures don´t want to use different engines for one machine. All of our foreign customers use cheap adapters like this to solve the problem:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00EJLTPAC/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1460959878&sr=1&keywords=hama
> 
> If you have any further questions, feel free to ask!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Matthias
> 
> Bort&Herkert GmbH
> Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen
> 
> Tel.: +49 (0)7946/9278-0
> Fax: +49 (0)7946/9278-99
> Mail: shop'at'bort-herkert.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________


You gonna buy it? Long arm radial arm saw's motor blew and I ain't paying for a new motor. The 60 isn't going to replace it but it would come damn close and a whole lot less footprint.


----------



## EricBrancard

Mike, which saw were you looking to get?


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Mike, which saw were you looking to get?


This

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181947081819

It is compatible with my rails

KSS 60 36B

________


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> This
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181947081819
> 
> It is compatible with my rails
> 
> KSS 60 36B
> 
> ________


Does the voltage matter since its cordless and you can just use a Bosch charger and pack?


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> This
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181947081819
> 
> It is compatible with my rails
> 
> KSS 60 36B
> 
> ________


Let us know what you think


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Does the voltage matter since its cordless and you can just use a Bosch charger and pack?


No it doesn't. However the guy gave me a rundown of the corded version. 

________


----------



## Calidecks

Battery comparison, Bosch vs. Mafell









________


----------



## overanalyze

Well did you order it Mike?


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Well did you order it Mike?




Been busy golfing. Still on the fence! Lol


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The fence is OB! Stroke and distance.:laughing:


----------



## StrongTower

Anybody have the Mafell jigsaw? I made the mistake of watching the video explaining the features...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

StrongTower said:


> Anybody have the Mafell jigsaw? I made the mistake of watching the video explaining the features...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please be sure to give us a full review. Thanks


----------



## Deckhead

StrongTower said:


> Anybody have the Mafell jigsaw? I made the mistake of watching the video explaining the features...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're screwed. I keep looking at my carvex and base kit sitting in my shop and laughing at it. It's a piece of ****. I do however want to sell it to some sucker so I can buy the mafell one.... Need a carvex that needs to go back for warranty?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## werker

StrongTower said:


> Anybody have the Mafell jigsaw? I made the mistake of watching the video explaining the features...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes .......best jigsaw since the demise of the Porter Cable worm drive .


----------



## EricBrancard

For over $700, I would hope it's the best jigsaw ever.


----------



## StrongTower

I haven't bought it yet, but I'm quite entranced at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

StrongTower said:


> I haven't bought it yet, but I'm quite entranced at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well how are we supposed to know how good it is if you don't buy it and tell us? :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Okay boys, I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a KSS60 36B (36v)

I will need to order it from Germany and buy a Bosch 120v charger. If for any reason it's not going to work for what I need it for would anyone be interested in taking it off my hands with a discounted price. You. Would need to pay shipping. And for you Deck builders out there with the Festool version, (cough Eric!) Do you think it would meet the needs of a composite decking contractor?

https://www.elektrowerkzeug-shop.de...aege-kss-60-36b-im-transportkoffer/a-3104633/


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> Okay boys, I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a KSS60 36B (36v)
> 
> I will need to order it from Germany and buy a Bosch 120v charger. If for any reason it's not going to work for what I need it for would anyone be interested in taking it off my hands with a discounted price. You. Would need to pay shipping.


I don't see this being a problem. I think this will be a 2017 planned purchase as is. I have a feeling you won't be giving your's up after getting it, though. 



> And for you Deck builders out there with the Festool version, (cough Eric!) Do you think it would meet the needs of a composite decking contractor?


So I know you've been following my posts about the HK for cutting stringers. I'm very happy with it for that purpose. Well, since I got it, I figured why not make other cuts with it which quickly became why not make every cut with it? If the depth of cut was deeper, that would also include cutting 6x6 and cutting 45s in 1x material. The Mafell will handle those tasks with ease.

So here's the tasks so far

Stringers

Ripping material but dropping it on larger guide rails

Regular cross cuts on deck boards, lumber, etc (planning on cutting all the PVC fascia material as well)

Cutting 45s on deck boards. The current deck I'm building has angled decking so you have to cut the 45 against the house. I just load up all my boards on the frame and then walk across and blast the angle off with the saw. Other end runs long and gets cut after with track saw.

Blocking. Either you use a circular saw and have to mark with a speed square or you use a miter saw. This saw allowed me to do neither. Make my mark, line up the track and blast through. I've been using a rip of XPS foam underneath the boards I'm cutting so I can work right on a table or horses. 

Miters for picture frame. Before this would have been a miter saw task. Now it's not. 

Cutting 4x4 posts. Before I would mark my cut and draw a line around 3 sides with a speed square, then cut the opposite 2 with a circular saw. Other method would be dragging them across the miter saw. Now I can make one mark, line up saw cut through, roll and cut, roll and cut again, done. While it's 3 cuts instead of 2, it's only one mark with no speed square needed and no need to drag 4x4 posts to a miter saw. While the miter saw is probably the fastest way to cut them, the handling and moving of material gives the overall edge to the track saw. 

If we're talking 6x6s, it's a no brainier with the cut depth of the Mafell. One mark then cut and roll 4 sides and handsaw or sawzall that remaining square in the middle. 

To sum it up. I can't think of any trade that benifits more from these saws than deck builders. It can replace or heavily cut down the usage of a circular saw, table saw and miter saw on site. Less setup and break down time, less pulling material to stationary saws, etc. I just hope that olde design 36V pack has the same nut the Milwaukee Fuel saws have. If it's anywhere close, it will be a winner.


----------



## tjbnwi

Eric,

I wonder if you could cut the blocking in place;

Butt one end of the board blocking will be cut out of, tilt up slightly, place guide rail square against joist to be cut to. 

I no longer have access to an HK (it moved to Phoenix) or I'd try it. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> I don't see this being a problem. I think this will be a 2017 planned purchase as is. I have a feeling you won't be giving your's up after getting it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> So I know you've been following my posts about the HK for cutting stringers. I'm very happy with it for that purpose. Well, since I got it, I figured why not make other cuts with it which quickly became why not make every cut with it? If the depth of cut was deeper, that would also include cutting 6x6 and cutting 45s in 1x material. The Mafell will handle those tasks with ease.
> 
> So here's the tasks so far
> 
> Stringers
> 
> Ripping material but dropping it on larger guide rails
> 
> Regular cross cuts on deck boards, lumber, etc (planning on cutting all the PVC fascia material as well)
> 
> Cutting 45s on deck boards. The current deck I'm building has angled decking so you have to cut the 45 against the house. I just load up all my boards on the frame and then walk across and blast the angle off with the saw. Other end runs long and gets cut after with track saw.
> 
> Blocking. Either you use a circular saw and have to mark with a speed square or you use a miter saw. This saw allowed me to do neither. Make my mark, line up the track and blast through. I've been using a rip of XPS foam underneath the boards I'm cutting so I can work right on a table or horses.
> 
> Miters for picture frame. Before this would have been a miter saw task. Now it's not.
> 
> Cutting 4x4 posts. Before I would mark my cut and draw a line around 3 sides with a speed square, then cut the opposite 2 with a circular saw. Other method would be dragging them across the miter saw. Now I can make one mark, line up saw cut through, roll and cut, roll and cut again, done. While it's 3 cuts instead of 2, it's only one mark with no speed square needed and no need to drag 4x4 posts to a miter saw. While the miter saw is probably the fastest way to cut them, the handling and moving of material gives the overall edge to the track saw.
> 
> If we're talking 6x6s, it's a no brainier with the cut depth of the Mafell. One mark then cut and roll 4 sides and handsaw or sawzall that remaining square in the middle.
> 
> To sum it up. I can't think of any trade that benifits more from these saws than deck builders. It can replace or heavily cut down the usage of a circular saw, table saw and miter saw on site. Less setup and break down time, less pulling material to stationary saws, etc. I just hope that olde design 36V pack has the same nut the Milwaukee Fuel saws have. If it's anywhere close, it will be a winner.




That was a great post Eric! Thank you. 

I think the key to the fuel "nut" is the brushless motor. Which the Mafell has been making for a while now. I've been asking a lot of questions over on the Mafell forum and those that have this saw say it should have plenty of power. 

Do you regret not getting the cordless version? I do a lot of balconies and losing the cords running across the joists is an added plus.


----------



## overanalyze

What is that going to end up costing Mike?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

tjbnwi said:


> Eric,
> 
> I wonder if you could cut the blocking in place;
> 
> Butt one end of the board blocking will be cut out of, tilt up slightly, place guide rail square against joist to be cut to.
> 
> I no longer have access to an HK (it moved to Phoenix) or I'd try it.
> 
> Tom


I don't see why not, Tom. If you had a situation where the spacing was not even, it would save you from having to handle a tape and pencil over and over.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> What is that going to end up costing Mike?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Not sure yet, the guy in Germany is gone until the 7th from what I understand.

_________


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> That was a great post Eric! Thank you.
> 
> I think the key to the fuel "nut" is the brushless motor. Which the Mafell has been making for a while now. I've been asking a lot of questions over on the Mafell forum and those that have this saw say it should have panty of power.
> 
> Do you regret not getting the cordless version? I do a lot of balconies and losing the cords running across the joists is an added plus.


It's funny, I preach cordless left and right and then I go and buy a corded saw :laughing:

Jury is still out. I can't say I regret it, it's just part of the learning curve with new tools.


----------



## Calidecks

http://www.mafell.com/kss60/#kss60


----------



## Calidecks

I also read somewhere that you can put a regular Bosch blade washer on it and use 7.25" blades.


----------



## Deckhead

ctsvnino said:


> mafelll will be the first i will be purchasing but i cant decide to go with kss300 or kss400 i know its bigger motor. kss300 comes with the flex track i see. i cant decide http://www.toolnut.com/power-tools/saws/track-saws/mafell-kss-400-cross-cutting-system.htmlhttp://www.toolnut.com/power-tools/saws/track-saws/mafell-kss-300-cross-cutting-saw-w-55-flexi-guide-track-in-t-max-systainer.html


The 300 looks good but I don't think I would really use the flex track so for me it would be a no brainer with the extra cut capacity at the 400.


----------



## ctsvnino

Deckhead said:


> The 300 looks good but I don't think I would really use the flex track so for me it would be a no brainer with the extra cut capacity at the 400.


yes i was thinking that. just wanted to see what people think before i purchase something


----------



## tjbnwi

ctsvnino said:


> mafelll will be the first i will be purchasing but i cant decide to go with kss300 or kss400 i know its bigger motor. kss300 comes with the flex track i see. i cant decide http://www.toolnut.com/power-tools/saws/track-saws/mafell-kss-400-cross-cutting-system.htmlhttp://www.toolnut.com/power-tools/saws/track-saws/mafell-kss-300-cross-cutting-saw-w-55-flexi-guide-track-in-t-max-systainer.html


Make sure you post a video of the blade lock when you get the saw.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Inner10

ctsvnino said:


> mafelll will be the first i will be purchasing but i cant decide to go with kss300 or kss400 i know its bigger motor. kss300 comes with the flex track i see. i cant decide http://www.toolnut.com/power-tools/saws/track-saws/mafell-kss-400-cross-cutting-system.htmlhttp://www.toolnut.com/power-tools/...-55-flexi-guide-track-in-t-max-systainer.html


The 300 has the flex track but it lacks a couple refinements you see on the newer products. Biggest one being it won't bevel past 45 degrees. But the flex track is all kinds of cool.


----------



## ctsvnino

Yes I read that. So kss400 is the way to go. Does it come with a systainor?


----------



## Deckhead

ctsvnino said:


> Yes I read that. So kss400 is the way to go. Does it come with a systainor?


When I was looking into getting it in June they said no. You could buy a metal box for it but I was just going to put it into one of the big tough boxes or Ridgid boxes.


----------



## ctsvnino

Deckhead said:


> When I was looking into getting it in June they said no. You could buy a metal box for it but I was just going to put it into one of the big tough boxes or Ridgid boxes.


would it fit into a festool systainor??


----------



## Calidecks

ctsvnino said:


> Yes I read that. So kss400 is the way to go. Does it come with a systainor?


If your going cordless I don't think the 400 is brushless like the 60.

_________


----------



## Calidecks

The 60 from what I've read is the updated 400. 

_________


----------



## ctsvnino

That's real big!! Why is hkc smaller but does same? I know Mafell like a Maserti and festool is mercedez


----------



## Calidecks

ctsvnino said:


> That's real big!! Why is hkc smaller but does same? I know Mafell like a Maserti and festool is mercedez




I want the Mafell because it will work with my Mafell rails. The 60 won't work with Festool rails like the MT55cc does.


----------



## EricBrancard

ctsvnino said:


> That's real big!! Why is hkc smaller but does same? I know Mafell like a Maserti and festool is mercedez


I don't know if I would use that analogy. Mercedes is nicer than Maserati.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> I want the Mafell because it will work with my Mafell rails. The 60 won't work with Festool rails like the MT55cc does.


Basically means if I go with the 60 I will have to gear up with Mafell rails, ditch the Makita and the HK.


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> Basically means if I go with the 60 I will have to gear up with Mafell rails, ditch the Makita and the HK.


I think I'll keep the HK and rails as I plan on a chorded 60. If I go with the 60, I don't know if I am going to get rid of both the ts75 and ts55 and get the mafell 55 which I think is a real possibility. It would make the leap a lot less expensive and would entice me to get more rails from mafell. It would cause me to get rid of the festool rails because having too many of those is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> The 60 from what I've read is the updated 400.
> 
> _________


When I talked to them in late May I was all ready to buy the 400 but the dude was telling me the 60 was coming out in early June so I held off and the need to have it came and went until I held an HKC.

He said it wasn't revamped as much as it is just bigger and better. He was saying it's their answer to a ts75 with the capability of the HK. He was saying since they don't have a tracksaw really in that category it's in their nature to answer with a much bigger badder tool.

The 60 is both those.


----------



## Calidecks

Deckhead said:


> I think I'll keep the HK and rails as I plan on a chorded 60. If I go with the 60, I don't know if I am going to get rid of both the ts75 and ts55 and get the mafell 55 which I think is a real possibility. It would make the leap a lot less expensive and would entice me to get more rails from mafell. It would cause me to get rid of the festool rails because having too many of those is a real pain in the ass.




The only thing I don't like about the 55 is no top handle. And if you're cutting solid stock, not having a riving knife could be an issue. As it is for me, all my cuts are either composite or sheet goods. But it's an awesome saw!


----------



## Calidecks

Trying to buy the kss60 36B

Here's the message I got. 

Hello Mr. Walter,

unfortunately we have to wait, till Mafell send us the new conditions/prices for the machines. We should get the prices this week. I will contact you Monday next week, if that’s ok for you.

Happy new year and best regards!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Matthias Weller
Bort&Herkert GmbH
Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen


----------



## Calidecks

Did I mention the KSS 60 accepts Bosch batteries?


----------



## Calidecks

Okay I'm thinking this might be the better saw. Will 27mm be enough to cut 1" at a 45? I'm liking the size. Very lightweight.









http://katalog.mafell.de/index.php?IdTreeGroup=12962&IdProduct=31491


----------



## J L

35mm is the diagonal of 1" so it sounds like it won't make the cut.


----------



## Deckhead

J L said:


> 35mm is the diagonal of 1" so it sounds like it won't make the cut.


Pretty sure the 27mm is the distance it will cut perpendicular, it would still cut 40mm deep as that wouldn't change.

Being as 1" is 25.42 mm it should cut through the a deck board on a 45°. That's how I read it anyhow.


----------



## Mort

Says in the link 27mm is the 45 degree cut depth. If so, it's way short.

***edit*** I misunderstood Mike's post, I thought his material was 1" thick and the diagonal was based on that. I'll go back into my hole now...


----------



## werker

27 mm will cut 1 and one sixteenth inch . Good battery tech on the kss 40 saw,6.2 LIHD batteries from Metabo will work ,and are available in the USA,including the 120 volt charger .


----------



## Deckhead

It's still cutting 40mm, it can only cut through something that is 27mm thick. The vertical cutting capacity at a 45 changes, not the blade depth.

Here's a video where the guy easily cuts through something about 3/4" thick on a 45 with some blade left over.

Yes, Mike it will cut one inch.


----------



## Deckhead

http://mafell-users-forum.freeforums.net/thread/572/kss-40-18

I forgot the link.


----------



## EricBrancard

It would experience the same drawbacks as the HK55 saw when it comes to framing, though. No ability to cut through 2x material on a 45 which means it's not a true circular saw replacement. That's why the bigger saw is more appealing.


----------



## tjbnwi

EricBrancard said:


> It would experience the same drawbacks as the HK55 saw when it comes to framing, though. No ability to cut through 1x material on a 45 which means it's not a true circular saw replacement. That's why the bigger saw is more appealing.


HK will cut through 1x on a 45, wont cut through 2x on a 45.

Tom


----------



## EricBrancard

tjbnwi said:


> HK will cut through 1x on a 45, wont cut through 2x on a 45.
> 
> Tom


Typo


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> It would experience the same drawbacks as the HK55 saw when it comes to framing, though. No ability to cut through 2x material on a 45 which means it's not a true circular saw replacement. That's why the bigger saw is more appealing.




It's rare I cut 2x on a 45. Spruce fachia would be the exception. However most of my fachia is 3/4". Just wondering if dragging around the extra weight everyday is worth it. The 36v battery as well. The 18v 40 takes the same blades as the mt55cc I use. Can someone please make this decision for me? The smaller, lightweight saw is very appealing!


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> It's rare I cut 2x on a 45. Spruce fachia would be the exception. However most of my fachia is 3/4". Just wondering if dragging around the extra weight everyday is worth it. The 36v battery as well. The 18v 40 takes the same blades as the mt55cc I use. Can someone please make this decision for me? The smaller, lightweight saw is very appealing!


Get both.


----------



## Calidecks

Deckhead said:


> http://mafell-users-forum.freeforums.net/thread/572/kss-40-18
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the link.




It looks to me like there's at least another 1/4" to spare looking at the blade cut 3/4".


----------



## Calidecks

The kss60 weighs almost 15lbs! The 40 weighs 8 lbs.


----------



## EricBrancard

They don't make it easy for us, do they?


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> They don't make it easy for us, do they?




My gut tells me the 40 would be my go to if I owned both. What would you do Eric if you were only buying one? 15 lbs is a lot to tug around as an all day saw.


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> It's rare I cut 2x on a 45. Spruce fachia would be the exception. However most of my fachia is 3/4". Just wondering if dragging around the extra weight everyday is worth it. The 36v battery as well. The 18v 40 takes the same blades as the mt55cc I use. Can someone please make this decision for me? The smaller, lightweight saw is very appealing!


Get the 60. I really want to know what its like.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> My gut tells me the 40 would be my go to if I owned both. What would you do Eric if you were only buying one? 15 lbs is a lot to tug around as an all day saw.


I'm still thinking about it. I don't think I considered the weight of the 60 before now. Pretty much twice the weight of the saws I'm used to.


----------



## overanalyze

That is hard Mike. It would be nice for you to crosscut 2x Lumber as well as decking but you already use your Fuel circular now for that. It seems it would be a very versatile saw. Does it cut 2x square?


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> That is hard Mike. It would be nice for you to crosscut 2x Lumber as well as decking but you already use your Fuel circular now for that. It seems it would be a very versatile saw. Does it cut 2x square?




Yes, it does cut 2x square. I believe 1.5" is 38.1 mm.


----------



## overanalyze

Yeah...and it says it does 40mm with the track...just looked at the specs again. How many times would you really need to compound miter a 2x? It would be a nice option to have for cutting rafters but you don't do much roof framing do you?


----------



## EricBrancard

So, for me, the KSS 40 wouldn't make any sense. It doesn't really offer me anything I couldn't do with an HK saw and it would require me to invest in new guide rails to have the same capabilities I already have. The bigger saw would be the one for me. I wonder if Festool will bring an HK85 over or release a cordless version of it?


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Yeah...and it says it does 40mm with the track...just looked at the specs again. How many times would you really need to compound miter a 2x? It would be a nice option to have for cutting rafters but you don't do much roof framing do you?




Not that often anymore. Like I said, I could go months without mitering 2x. And if and when I do I have a few options that I use already. 

I'm thinking the 40 would be the way to go. Looks real convenient and portable. The specs say it will cut a 27mm at a 45. 

That's only 2mm protruding. That is pushing it. Not much room for anything that isn't perfectly flat. This is what is weighing on me.


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> Not that often anymore. Like I said, I could go months without mitering 2x. And if and when I do I have a few options that I use already.
> 
> I'm thinking the 40 would be the way to go. Looks real convenient and portable. The specs say it will cut a 27mm at a 45.
> 
> That's only 2mm protruding. That is pushing it. Not much room for anything that isn't perfectly flat. This is what is weighing on me.


Even though it might actually cut the 1" at 45, you'd have to have almost the whole saw through the cut, meaning that it would be real tippy at the end of one these cuts. With the other track saws like the ts55/mt55 that aren't used free handed, you generally compensate for that by putting another board behind it of equal thickness on the bench. That would kind of defeat some of the convince factor of the free hand track saw wouldn't it? Just food for thought.

Get the 60, I want to know how it works...i'd be interested in the 85 too


----------



## Calidecks

Philament said:


> Even though it might actually cut the 1" at 45, you'd have to have almost the whole saw through the cut, meaning that it would be real tippy at the end of one these cuts. With the other track saws like the ts55/mt55 that aren't used free handed, you generally compensate for that by putting another board behind it of equal thickness on the bench. That would kind of defeat some of the convince factor of the free hand track saw wouldn't it? Just food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the 60, I want to know how it works...i'd be interested in the 85 too




It will cut 16". So the biggest part of the blade would have no problem reaching the end of the cut on everything I'd use it for. Which is either 5.5" 7.5" or 11.25".


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> It will cut 16". So the biggest part of the blade would have no problem reaching the end of the cut on everything I'd use it for. Which is either 7.5" or 11.25".


I was more commenting on how awkward it would be at the end of the cut, the rail will want to teeter-tooter because most of the saw will be off the end of the cutpiece before it's cut all the way through.

I've used the Kss300 and it's real tippy at the end of the cut on thicker stock for this reason.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the scoop on the cordless kss400. The Motor isn't brushless. This is what a guy wrote about his displeasure of the kss400. By the way it's looking like the kss60 for me. The KSS60 is brushless and it will work on all my existing Mafell rails. It's 14.6 lbs. one pound heavier than the skil mag77Lt. Probably a small price to pay to get all the capacity. 



> kss400-36 V
> 
> Bugger the contracts! Mafell, if you're reading this, it's time to pull your collective
> Kraut fingers out of your overly large, portly, complacent "derrières"!
> 
> A fellow Kraut manufacturer (you know who) has an excellent quality, powerful, presumably reliable & also Kraut manufactured brushless 36v DC motor available. The manufacturer states the power output as "....equivalent to our 2,400w.....motor", mounted in a tool with continuous top speed operation just as in a circular saw. Actual output of the motor must therefore be within the range of perhaps 1,500 - 1,800w, more than adequate to the task of powerfully and reliably driving saws in a similar diameter range to the KSS 60, & perhaps (given the substantially higher outputs of this motor) even the substantially larger KSS 80 too!
> 
> I have extensively used the 36v Bosch brushed motor in a number of guises: in drills, hammers, reciprocating, circular & chainsaws & even hedge trimmers. Also the "pancake" version in lawn mowers too. I'm well aware of the outputs of the various motors, & would guess that it's approximating around 600w or so. This is LESS THAN HALF the available output of the German competitor's product!
> 
> Of even greater concern is the inadequate performance of available 36v batteries. The technology behind the current range of air cooled 2.6 ah is now over a decade old. Well beyond that which even Bosch themselves will tolerate these days, let alone your existing & potential future customers. Your charging technology is likewise inadequate in this day and age, with Robert Bosch offering signicantly more technologically advanced chargers like their "3680" multi volt rapid charger.
> 
> If nothing else, as a matter of priority you should be offering an updated programme of 36v. 4.0 & 6.0 ah "Eneracer" style batteries & updated rapid charging ability. Further, you should also as a matter of priority introduce a parallel or supplementary programme of currently available 36v EC circular saws using the much more advanced motor technology available from your other German technology partner. You must also as a matter of priority renegotiate your battery supply contract with this partner in favour of the latest Samsung high capacity, high charge/discharge capable cells, in both 18 & 36v 6.2 or 6.3 AH capacities. As you are undoubtedly aware you currently have the charging hardware to accommodate these cells within your current range of licenced product, but more rapid charging technology (currently available from your partner) is much more commensurate with the contemporary requirements & expectations of the type of customers who are most likely to purchase your product.
> 
> I'm making these suggestions as I've been lead to believe that the company's management actually monitor this and other customer's fora. Not meaning to be represented as overly critical of you current ranging and merchandising policies, I believe that the time is nigh to make the timely & necessary changes required to ensure the company's relevance to its customer base, and to ensure Mafell's continued viability if not survival into the 21st. Century.
> 
> Please be assured of my best intentions & goodwill in saying so, but if (by either complacency, omission or neglect) you allow the company to be perceived as irrelevant in this current competitive environment is to commit commercial suicide!


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_fid=107893&share_type=t&share_pid=15069


----------



## Inner10

Almost enough to make a guy buy the corded version.


----------



## EricBrancard

Mike - are you sure the KSS60 is brushless? I'm having trouble finding confirmation on this. Its says it uses the CUprex motor which I thought was brushed.


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> Mike - are you sure the KSS60 is brushless? I'm having trouble finding confirmation on this. Its says it uses the CUprex motor which I thought was brushed.


It's not brushless, the 40 has a regular motor, the 60 has a Cuprex, both are brushed.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> It's not brushless, the 40 has a regular motor, the 60 has a Cuprex, both are brushed.




Not true.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the specs on the 40


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the email I sent to the German company to get confirmation

Cross-cut saw blade KSS 40 18M bl in T-MAX

What's the total price of this saw shipped to California, USA?
Does it come with a flex rail?
Is the motor brushless?

Here's his reply
Good Morning Michael,

first of all thank you for your request! Shipping for this article to California costs 69,- € and the flexi rail would be included in the package.

Also the motor is brushless so there won´t be the problem with burned carbon brushes. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me!


Best regards,
Tobias

Tobias Bort
Bort&Herkert GmbH
Woodworking Machines
_____________


----------



## EricBrancard

So the 40 is brushless but the 60 is not?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Here's the specs on the 40


Ok, let's lay this out:

KSS 40 M18
- Brushless w/ 18V Metabo Platform

KSS 400 36V
- Brushed Motor 36V Bosch Platform

KSS 60 36B
- Brushed Cuprex Motor 36V Bosch Platform


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Not true.


Ya got me, I was looking at the 400 36V.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> Not true.




You're right about the 60. However I'm not sure if it has been updated to a brushless like the 40. This may make my decision easier.

I'll put out an email to Tobias.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Ya got me, I was looking at the 400 36V.




I'm not trying to get you.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Ya got me, I was looking at the 400 36V.




So may I ask how you like your 300? Would it cut 1" at a 45?


----------



## EricBrancard

I think I'm going to stick with Festool for now. Probably revisit at a later date when they get a handle on their battery situation. I will add the HKC saw in the near future.

All the HK 85 saws from Europe wouldn't work on 120V here, right?


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> I think I'm going to stick with Festool for now. Probably revisit at a later date when they get a handle on their battery situation. I will add the HKC saw in the near future.



I think the 36v makes up the difference of not being brushless. If they actually have brushes. The Cuprex motor is a well engineered motor.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> So may I ask how you like your 300? Would it cut 1" at a 45?


If you give me a couple hours I will walk out to my truck and grab it and try.

Looks like the KSS40 18 is just a cordless version of the 300.

Now I don't use it as much as you, for me it's really an occasional tool. I found that I was often struggling with whatever saws I happened to have in the truck to do any cutting task. Whether it be cutting out a window in a cabinet to mount a TV bracket, cut up some MDF trim for a frame, cutting framing material and sheet goods to make up a wall to mount a panel etc. 

So for me it's a jack of all trades master of none. It's a circular saw, plunge saw, miter saw and a table saw all stored away in a little systainer. It doesn't get used daily, it's just a go-go gadget saw that is compact enough to keep on hand at all times. And the nature of my work being in apartment buildings and condos being portable was paramount.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I think the 36v makes up the difference of not being brushless. If they actually have brushes. The Cuprex motor is a well engineered motor.


To be honest the guy in the thread had a point, they are the older 36V 2.6AH batteries. Kinda lame.


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> To be honest the guy in the thread had a point, they are the older 36V 2.6AH batteries. Kinda lame.


You can get the 4.0AH batteries as well, they just don't come with them. Even so, when companies like DeWalt will be releasing 60V 9.0 packs, the old 36V Bosch packs seem underwhelming. At least they could design the tools to work with the new Bosch 36V 6.0 packs they are using for their cordless lawnmower.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> I think the 36v makes up the difference of not being brushless. If they actually have brushes. The Cuprex motor is a well engineered motor.


I have no doubt it's great tool, it may not be great enough for me to dump a few $K of existing tools and rails and switch over at the moment. For you it makes sense because you're already invested in a Mafell TS and guide rails.

It gets frustrating when no company offers everything you need.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> To be honest the guy in the thread had a point, they are the older 36V 2.6AH batteries. Kinda lame.


Why would it matter if they last all day? 

_________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Why would it matter if they last all day?
> 
> _________


It has nothing to do with practicality let's not kid ourselves. It's the fact you are dropping major coin on a product that doesn't have the latest and greatest technology that a 300 dollar circular saw at home depot has.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> It has nothing to do with practicality let's not kid ourselves. It's the fact you are dropping major coin on a product that doesn't have the latest and greatest technology that a 300 dollar circular saw at home depot has.




I agree that is BS.


----------



## Calidecks

I like the idea of being able to use my existing Mafell rails.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> It has nothing to do with practicality let's not kid ourselves. It's the fact you are dropping major coin on a product that doesn't have the latest and greatest technology that a 300 dollar circular saw at home depot has.




From the other forum 

The kss400 batteries have been upgraded and it is now shipped with the same batteries as the kss60 36B(94 Wh,5.2Ah)prior to this the batteries were a smaller Ah.


----------



## Calidecks

Battery Capacity Measure Unit

You may confused by many different terms with battery capacity, such as Wh, mAh, Ah...Here are some tips may help you understand:

1. Wh means Watt-hour. 

100 Watt-hour battery can deliver 100 watt power for 1 hour, 20 watt power for 5 hours. 

This is a unit BiXPower likes to use since it is much more accurate and can compare between different batteries. A 200 Wh battery has more capacity than 100Wh battery for sure.

2. mAh or Ah, means Milliamps Hour (mAh) or Amps Hour (Ah). 

This is a very misleading unit. When a battery is rated with mAh or Ah, it should always associated with a voltage. A 10Ah @ 12V battery capacity is bigger than a 10Ah @ 5V battery. 

However, there are a lot lot of lithium batteries on market that do not state voltage when claim their mAh ( or Ah) capacity. In these cases, most likely they measure with lithium battery cell voltage, which is 3.6V or 3.7V. By time 3.6 (or 3.7), then divided by 1000, it will be its accurate Watt-hour capacity. For example, a 10,000mAh battery actual capacity is 10000 x 3.6 /1000 = 36 Watt-hour.

You can compare two battery capacities by Amp-hour only if they have same voltages. If two batteries have different voltages, using Watt-hour will be more accurate. 

1 Amp-hour battery can deliver 1 Amp current power for 1 hour.
1 Watt-hour = 1 Amp-hour x 1 Volt.

We recommend to compare battery capacities by Watt-hour, not Amp-hour. Watt-hour is a more accurate unit to show the power capacity than Amp-hour when compare batteries with different output voltages.

3. Battery capacity and maximum output power are two different concepts. A 300 Watt-hour battery may only output maximum 100 Watt power.

Think of a car gas tank. Capacity is how many gallons gas the tank can hold. Output power the speed the car can drive. A battery with big Wh ( or mAh) capacity is just like a car with big tank. A car with big gas tank may drive very long distance, but it does not mean the car can drive at very high speed, A battery with large Amps-hour capacity may last long, but it does not mean the battery can output large Amps current.

4. Rated capacity and actual output capacity:

A battery Watt-hour capacity usually is calculated based on battery cells nominal capacity. For example, if a battery cell capacity nominal capacity is 3.7V x 2350mah=8.7 Wh and a battery pack is consist of 18 of cells, then the battery capacity is rated as 8.7 x 18= 156.6Wh. 

A battery cell capacity is rated under standardized test conditions and makes it possible to compare different battery cells. However, the actual power output of a battery cell in real conditions is usually less than the nominal power output. Conditions are never as perfect as in a laboratory. 

When use many batteries cells to make a battery pack, it may need to add many extra control circuits to provide safety protections and some charging/discharge function. Those extra circuits need to use some power from battery cells also. This will make the battery pack actual output power less than the battery cells power output added together.


----------



## Calidecks

Doing the math from watt hours to Mah I'm getting 2.6mah


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> From the other forum
> 
> The kss400 batteries have been upgraded and it is now shipped with the same batteries as the kss60 36B(94 Wh,5.2Ah)prior to this the batteries were a smaller Ah.


I'm not seeing where Bosch makes a 36V 5.2 Ah pack? Metabo does.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> Doing the math from watt hours to Mah I'm getting 2.6mah


I think you would be correct and that's exactly what those Bosch packs are rated at.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Doing the math from watt hours to Mah I'm getting 2.6mah


I know I did the math when I read the watt hour rating on the site.


----------



## Calidecks

When a battery is rated with mAh or Ah, it should always associated with a voltage. A 10Ah @ 12V battery capacity is bigger than a 10Ah @ 5V battery.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> When a battery is rated with mAh or Ah, it should always associated with a voltage. A 10Ah @ 12V battery capacity is bigger than a 10Ah @ 5V battery.


Mike did you just learn ohm's law today?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> When a battery is rated with mAh or Ah, it should always associated with a voltage. A 10Ah @ 12V battery capacity is bigger than a 10Ah @ 5V battery.


How many cordless tools don't list the voltage? It's always front row center. The only dirtyness you have to deal with are the BS marketing numbers.

The 20V dewalt is actually 18V the 18V+ Hilti is actually 21V. Yet if you did the math with the advertised voltage your numbers would be out to lunch.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Mike did you just learn ohm's law today?




Actually I didn't learn ****. I didn't know **** then and I still don't know ****!


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Actually I didn't learn ****. I didn't know **** then and I still don't know ****!


His entire point of discussion is to compare run time across platforms it's better to use watt hours instead of amp hours.

Good example would be the 18v fuel circular saw and the DeWalt 60v circular saw.

At a glance a 9.0ah battery sounds like it will outlast a 2.0ah battery many times over, but if you compare watt hours the result is likely more accurate; 120watt hours vs 162watt hours.


----------



## Calidecks

Electronics are certainly my weak points. I appreciate all the knowledge you scientists can give.


----------



## Calidecks

So here's my thought. I think I'm going with the KSS40 18v. I'm also thinking of getting this Mstabo drill. It might allow me to eliminate a drill that normally is dedicated for predrill. Makes a difference when your out on the end of a balcony standing on joists installing guardrail posts or picture frames. One drill would be ideal. I could keep the attachment in my bags. And down the road if I feel the KSS40 is not enough than I can visit the 60.


----------



## Calidecks

Not sure if the impulse mode on that drill is similar or the same as an impact.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> So here's my thought. I think I'm going with the KSS40 18v. I'm also thinking of getting this Mstabo drill. It might allow me to eliminate a drill that normally is dedicated for predrill. Makes a difference when your out on the end of a balcony standing on joists installing guardrail posts or picture frames. One drill would be ideal. I could keep the attachment in my bags. And down the road if I feel the KSS40 is not enough than I can visit the 60.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9x3V-gOVbg


Oh man, changing battery platforms, ****'s getting serious!


----------



## Inner10

Metabo doesn't have much of a retail presence here, but they have a cordless band file which I don't think I've ever seen another manufacturer with...maybe Fein. That and the cordless may drill is pretty badass.


----------



## EricBrancard

Where do Festool cordless drills fall compared to Metabo or Fein?


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Oh man, changing battery platforms, ****'s getting serious!




No, I still really like a lot of my Milwaukee tools. If I'm going to have dual platforms I like Matabo. If I purchase the Mafell 40 I'll need a 110 Matabo charger. So it makes sense to me to purchase the drill that comes with one. 

As Eric pointed out earlier, it's not looking like one company can supply everything for any given trade. So now I'm rethinking my arsenal. The last thing I want to do is have two battery platforms and two track platforms. Two battery platforms isn't ideal but isn't too bad. So Mafell makes sense to me at this time. I guess these are problems most wouldn't mind having in life!


----------



## Calidecks

Would it be safe to assume the "impulse" mode is the same as "impact"? And that drill switches from regular drilling mode to impact mode? That's a big deal for me.


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> Where do Festool cordless drills fall compared to Metabo or Fein?


Price wise?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Would it be safe to assume the "impulse" mode is the same as "impact"? And that drill switches from regular drilling mode to impact mode? That's a big deal for me.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86l4Ft_xAr0


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> Price wise?


No, quality wise, power wise, etc.


----------



## Calidecks

Looks like the pulse isn't an impact replacement.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Looks like the pulse isn't an impact replacement.


No sir.


----------



## nesc39

Just found out about mafell and I've been trying to research their track saw, cross cut saw. I went to their website on my iPhone so idk if that's the reason why but the website was pretty lame. It shows the models and includes a breif description but nowhere near what I would expect. If I'm spending 1000$ plus I wanna know everything. There's about 20 different part numbers for each saw and took me 40 mins to figure out the the TMAXX description is a frigin carrying case. Ridiculous. 
I wanna know what the difference is between all the plunge, crosscut and circ saw. They all look like they do the same thing. They all ride on rails and plunge. Other than blade size and battery operated.
What about the models that say gb110v would that work in America or no. I need help here lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> Okay I'm thinking this might be the better saw. Will 27mm be enough to cut 1" at a 45? I'm liking the size. Very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://katalog.mafell.de/index.php?IdTreeGroup=12962&IdProduct=31491


This is where I found the best info. At the bottom is a little flag. Click your language. The best info is the pdf link. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Just found out about mafell and I've been trying to research their track saw, cross cut saw. I went to their website on my iPhone so idk if that's the reason why but the website was pretty lame. It shows the models and includes a breif description but nowhere near what I would expect. If I'm spending 1000$ plus I wanna know everything. There's about 20 different part numbers for each saw and took me 40 mins to figure out the the TMAXX description is a frigin carrying case. Ridiculous.
> I wanna know what the difference is between all the plunge, crosscut and circ saw. They all look like they do the same thing. They all ride on rails and plunge. Other than blade size and battery operated.
> What about the models that say gb110v would that work in America or no. I need help here lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the saws available in America are here. They ship from Maine. www.timberwolftools.com

_________


----------



## JFM constr

Californiadecks said:


> Would it be safe to assume the "impulse" mode is the same as "impact"? And that drill switches from regular drilling mode to impact mode? That's a big deal for me.


no .it is not the same as on an impact .that little video you presented was good .i had one years ago -when they first came out with impulse .like that video said there websight was lame . for the first time i understand the impulse was for starting a drill bit . i though had something to do with not stripping screws .anyhow never gained any value from the feature and sure did not understand what it was for. the impulse feature failed pretty fast anyhow .


----------



## werker

Hey Cali ,the choice on the kss saws is not a easy one .Am including a few pictures for size difference between the saws i own and use . The kss400 is a daily driver with the easy to buy 160mm blades.
























So much snow on the ground to get clear pictures .Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Calidecks

werker said:


> Hey Cali ,the choice on the kss saws is not a easy one .Am including a few pictures for size difference between the saws i own and use . The kss400 is a daily driver with the easy to buy 160mm blades.
> 
> View attachment 358578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much snow on the ground to get clear pictures .Good luck with your choice.




Then you sir! That helps a lot. My last deliemma? I'm left handed. I can cut with my right hand, but would like to use my left. However I usually find a way. Also do you own any of the cordless saws? I don't mind getting the 400 but not too happy it's not brushless. My concern is runtime and power.


----------



## Calidecks

I wonder how well this would work on capped composite 3/4" fachia? Just groove to the cap and fold!


----------



## werker

Left handed as well ,the kss saw are attached to the track as you probably know ,saw in right hand..line up mark to the splinter guard..left palm on the track and cut away . Super simple and accurate .

After 40 plus years have had to make compromised saw cuts in either hand that would give a OSHA inspector a heart attack [of course after i was fined thousands$$$$] .
No on the cordless saws ,the usable window of warm weather is to small to consider battery operated tools at the elevation i work at ,currently at 8500 feet .


----------



## overanalyze

Dammit guys...I just got my partner used to my Festool bills...


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Dammit guys...I just got my partner used to my Festool bills...




You've got some work to do.


----------



## EricBrancard

Deckhead said:


> I'm damn close, but I've been getting more and more shop work and I REALLY want a bigger shop and a widebelt... Those 2 are going to be my big purchases (unless that damn bug gets up my ass again:whistling)
> 
> I am going to slowly move away from festool saws and only buying new mafell ones for jobsite stuff though. First up is the 60 and getting rid of the ts 75 and 55.


Let me know as you start phasing out stuff. I'm probably going to stick with Festool and hope they bring the 85 over at some point.


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> Let me know as you start phasing out stuff. I'm probably going to stick with Festool and hope they bring the 85 over at some point.


Will do, gotta warn ya though, I try to build capital the first 6 months because from June to Oct here it's brutally hot and I like to keep working to a minimum which can tend to lead to a lot of buying:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Okay as a lot of you fine carpenters may know, composite destroys blades. There's just no way around it. I've had great luck with Oshlun blades on my MT55cc. They are inexpensive and can be thrown away and changed often. Looking around on the interweb I found these. My new saw will take 120mm, 20mm arbor. Which I believe is about 4-3/4". 

My question: how would a 4-3/8" blade work on a saw designed for 4-3/4"? That would make it 3/16" smaller in depth. But it's very rare I would need anything bigger.


----------



## nesc39

Californiadecks said:


> My question: how would a 4-3/8" blade work on a saw designed for 4-3/4"? That would make it 3/16" smaller in depth. But it's very rare I would need anything bigger.



Lol you answered you own question Its gonna work the same, only 3/16" less on full depth cuts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Lol you answered you own question Its gonna work the same, only 3/16" less on full depth cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For 7 bucks what's not to like? RPM difference shouldn't matter do you think?


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Calidecks

My saw will be here Monday!


----------



## overanalyze

If you lose 3/16" of depth won't that mean you can't 45 bevel 1" material with that blade?


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> If you lose 3/16" of depth won't that mean you can't 45 bevel 1" material with that blade?


It's very rare I ever bevel 1" boards. The only time I normally bevel is composite fascia, which is 3/4".

_________


----------



## EricBrancard

So the picture frame miters using the HK saw are dead on and so are all the fascia cuts. You're going to love that KSS, Mike. It's looking like the only thing the Kapex is coming out for is the railings. 

For this work, I do wish I had gone cordless. For cutting the volume of stringers I had to cut I was glad I had the cord. I think one of each is the way to go.


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> So the picture frame miters using the HK saw are dead on and so are all the fascia cuts. You're going to love that KSS, Mike. It's looking like the only thing the Kapex is coming out for is the railings.
> 
> For this work, I do wish I had gone cordless. For cutting the volume of stringers I had to cut I was glad I had the cord. I think one of each is the way to go.


It's why I want the corded kss60. The extra power and not worrying about a battery on things like stringers and posts is worthwhile. I have to say though, I love having the battery power. I find myself using it in the shop because my long arm RAS is 3-phase which means I have to turn on a converter and then the machine just to make a cut or two and it's quicker to grab it out of the ambulance and back into the systainer. Okay, not quicker but the same time and is easier because I'm not handling material and only a couple pound saw.

Dude, Mike - I'm excited for you. For what you are doing, you are going to wonder how you lived without it.

Seems we're getting a nice little mafell group going. This year is going to be the start of the switch for me and next year planning to make it full swing and only festool battery stuff if I like mafell as much as I think I will.


----------



## Calidecks

So, here's the deal. I never cut anything thick enough to use the 160mm 20.00 oshlun blades for my mt55cc. So I'm going to start using these for $6.74. Each.


----------



## overanalyze

Let us know how they do Mike! We rarely cut anything thicker than 3/4" with out TS either. Kerf width? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Let us know how they do Mike! We rarely cut anything thicker than 3/4" with out TS either. Kerf width?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




.071


----------



## Calidecks

The Oshlun Fespro that's 160mm has a .098 Kerf.


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> The Oshlun Fespro that's 160mm has a .098 Kerf.


Hmm...so thinner by a tad. Means it won't be 100% accurate on the cut strip on the track.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the blade the Mafell comes with


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Hmm...so thinner by a tad. Means it won't be 100% accurate on the cut strip on the track.




I can always either get another splinter strip or just show a tad of daylight from the line. The way composite eats blades it will be worth it for me.


----------



## Calidecks

The Mafell hose is just a smidgen better. It seems to be slightly more "rubbery" for a lack of better word. The coil is slightly tighter.









_________


----------



## EricBrancard

OK, we waited long enough, where's the f**kcking review of this saw? :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Been raining here. But I can tell you it's a powerful little beast. I'm very happy with it thus far. It's small but big enough. Very light. 

It will be raining through Monday. So real world test will start Tuesday. 

It screams 'quality and professional'. What's surprising is how well the dust bag collects composite. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## overanalyze

It looks like that seller has an option to purchase without the batteries and charger for approx $765. I think you could get 2 batts and a charger off eBay for $150 or a drill kit...


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> It looks like that seller has an option to purchase without the batteries and charger for approx $765. I think you could get 2 batts and a charger off eBay for $150 or a drill kit...


I don't think it comes with a flexi-rail. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

I'm seeing two batteries and a charger for around 250.

_________


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> I don't think it comes with a flexi-rail.
> 
> _________


I wondered...I need to copy and paste the decription into google for the translation for what it includes. 

I am pretty sure I saw a 6.2 ah battery on ebay for 40...and then a charger for 40. I am sure it might flutuate price a litte. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> I wondered...I need to copy and paste the decription into google for the translation for what it includes.
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw a 6.2 ah battery on ebay for 40...and then a charger for 40. I am sure it might flutuate price a litte.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




You're not going to get a 6.2 Matabo battery for 40 bucks.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> I wondered...I need to copy and paste the decription into google for the translation for what it includes.
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw a 6.2 ah battery on ebay for 40...and then a charger for 40. I am sure it might flutuate price a litte.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




Get a screen shot


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the difference in the two. As far as what they come with.


----------



## Calidecks

This may be what your looking at. The current bid is 41 dollars. There's probably a reserve.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metabo-18V-...667250?hash=item237bc9a272:g:8vEAAOSwopRYfsTO


----------



## overanalyze

Ok..so you lose the flexi rail and clamps plus the batteries...


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Ok..so you lose the flexi rail and clamps plus the batteries...




So where's the savings in buying it separately? The pure model is 717 euros and the kit is 1093 euros.


----------



## Calidecks

That's about 400 USD more for two batteries, flexi-rail, clamps. I'd love to see where all that can be purchased cheaper, separately.


----------



## Calidecks

From his site


----------



## overanalyze

Yeah..I didn't realize the cheaper kit didn't have the rail...not any cheaper...I was hoping I find a cheaper way.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Yeah..I didn't realize the cheaper kit didn't have the rail...not any cheaper...I was hoping I find a cheaper way.




I looked at everything, I think. I'm OCD like that.


----------



## overanalyze

I figured you did..just thought maybe I had found a kit that wasn't available earlier...oh well. I will keep drooling for now.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> I looked at everything, I think. I'm OCD like that.


There's an understatement! Get on with it would ya? I thought I was bad :laughing:

Andy, don't question his research on the saw. If he billed the hours he has invested in research on this saw, he could have simply bought Mafell by now. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> There's an understatement! Get on with it would ya? I thought I was bad :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, don't question his research on the saw. If he billed the hours he has invested in research on this saw, he could have simply bought Mafell by now. :laughing::jester:




Been raining here. I have tomorrow off too.


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Im using a phone so it a pain to go back in the thread. You got your saw from Germany right? I believe it was battery powered. Is charger 220v? How are you charging, did you buy a transformer?


I bought a Metabo 120v charger. The batteries are the same. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Im using a phone so it a pain to go back in the thread. You got your saw from Germany right? I believe it was battery powered. Is charger 220v? How are you charging, did you buy a transformer?


If you buy the 36v line you'll need a Bosch charger.

_________


----------



## nesc39

I found a transformer on Amazon for 8$. 120 to 240v. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

nesc39 said:


> I found a transformer on Amazon for 8$. 120 to 240v.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think i'd rather just spend a few bucks more on a charger that's going to be used on fairly expensive battery packs vs a converter of unknown quality


----------



## nesc39

Good point Eric but the mafell charger would plug into the transformer, which is plugged into the wall. Can't really screw up a transformer.....it's purely mechanical while a battery charger is full of circuits that limit current and volts while charging and balancing each individual cell for a specific amounts of time. Unless the Bosch balance ports are exactly the same you will slowly ruin the battery and not even know your doing so. 

Maybe it's exactly the same, idk. I would go for he transformer route. Thanks for the advice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Good point Eric but the mafell charger would plug into the transformer, which is plugged into the wall. Can't really screw up a transformer.....it's purely mechanical while a battery charger is full of circuits that limit current and volts while charging and balancing each individual cell for a specific amounts of time. Unless the Bosch balance ports are exactly the same you will slowly ruin the battery and not even know your doing so.
> 
> Maybe it's exactly the same, idk. I would go for he transformer route. Thanks for the advice though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are exactly the same and made by Bosch. 

_________


----------



## nesc39

Californiadecks said:


> They are exactly the same and made by Bosch.
> 
> _________




18 and 36 Are both Bosch or just the 36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nesc39

Californiadecks who did you order your stuff from. What website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Californiadecks who did you order your stuff from. What website
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contact Tobias here. He's great at getting beck to you. They're 9 hours different Pacific time. He responds about 11 Pacific time. 
[email protected]

Website

https://www.elektrowerkzeug-shop.de/en/



_________


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> 18 and 36 Are both Bosch or just the 36
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18 is Metabo 36 is Bosch

_________


----------



## nesc39

Californiadecks said:


> Contact Tobias here. He's great at getting beck to you. They're 9 hours different Pacific time. He responds about 11 Pacific time.
> [email protected]
> 
> Website
> 
> https://www.elektrowerkzeug-shop.de/en/
> 
> 
> 
> _________




Haha heard about this guy "Tobias"but didn't know how to find him. I did stumble across that site before but didn't know it was the same guy. As you know it's all German. How you translating it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nesc39

Hahah scratch that last post. Your link was in English! I tried before on my phone to translate it but couldnt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nesc39

nesc39 said:


> Hahah scratch that last post. Your link was in English! I tried before on my phone to translate it but couldnt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well the homepage is English. As soon as I click a tool it reverts to German. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Well the homepage is English. As soon as I click a tool it reverts to German.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to download the app. If it's Safari you will need to translate every page you click on. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> Well the homepage is English. As soon as I click a tool it reverts to German.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For pricing your best bet is to contact Tobias. I got a better deal than his website gave. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

And here's his Ebay site. 

http://stores.ebay.de/Elektrowerkzeug-Shop

_________


----------



## nesc39

Californiadecks said:


> You need to download the app. If it's Safari you will need to translate every page you click on.
> 
> _________




The App? Which one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> The App? Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to your app store and put translator in the search bar and take your pick. 

_________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Mike, would you just order the damn thing for him? :whistling


----------



## nesc39

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Mike, would you just order the damn thing for him? :whistling




Haha he said "the app" it could be 10,000,000 of them, I was supposed to know he meant a translation app? You can translate right on google so I thought he meant the tool store had an app. 

This "whistling" term, is waaaaaay waaaaaay old. This forum didn't just kill it, they stabbed it, shot it, beat and burned it. It's literally in every post! 

"He guys, I'm at the job and it's snowing, what a great day:whistling:"

"he guys, love my new dewalt60v! I really miss carrying cords:whistling:"

"He guys I love this whistling ****:whistling:"


But ya mike, if you wanna order it, I'm fine with that. :Whistling:


----------



## overanalyze

And Mike does the 40 have enough power to cut through 2x yellow pine materials? Thinking framing for its primary use. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80

Californiadecks said:


> I'll need to look into the fitting thing for the vacuum. I did purchase a Fastcap remote switch for the vacuum. Obviously the cordless can't hook to the auto start features on the CT.
> 
> The power is extremely good. It's much more powerful than the fuel. I'm thinking they could've easily gotten away with an 18v brushless motor like the 40. The only drawback is the weight. It's comparable to a worm drive Skilsaw.
> 
> _________




Try that "Maxxs" remote that toolnut is selling,real easy to install and it has a small key-fob remote. $125 ish.
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> Try that "Maxxs" remote that toolnut is selling,real easy to install and it has a small key-fob remote. $125 ish.
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




This?









http://www.toolnut.com/maxsys-wireless-remote-for-festool-ct-dust-extractors.html



> Note: Not compatible with Festool CT-SYS, CT MINI, CT MIDI Dust Extractors, as well as the CT 22 and CT 33 models which were discontinued in 2011.


I use a midi.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> And Mike does the 40 have enough power to cut through 2x yellow pine materials? Thinking framing for its primary use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




It powers through Doug Fir. Yellow pine isn't available out here. It will cut it, but I'd recommend the Kss 400 36v or the kss60. The reason I got the 60 is it will cut 2x on a 45. I'm thinking it will work great for Fascia. Whereas the 40 nor the 400 will cut a 45 in 2x.

The 400 is the same size as a 55 track saw. It takes the 160mm blade.
The 60 takes a 185mm blade which for all intent and purposes is about 7-1/4"


----------



## Calidecks

Deckhead said:


> Mike, is it worth it to go kss60 for the odds and ends on big timbers? I find myself cutting mostly in the shop but need to trim here and there on site. I'm almost certain the bigger will be corded and 9 times out of 10 dust isn't a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of track saws completely and going kss40 cordless and kss60 corded. Selling the TS55 and 75 would put me not much investment to change over. I'd call the HKC at about 50% without a vac collection and maybe 60-70% with a vac... Is the 40 about the same?




A few things here. The 60 has the cut capacity as a 7-1/4" circular saw. So if you're cutting timbers the kss80 may be the saw of choice. Although with the accuracy of the 60, flipping a timber and taking more than one pass wouldn't be an issue.

As for the dust collection, I haven't used a vac on the 40 yet. What I can say is, it's amazing how well the little bag collects without any suction. To my surprise it actually collected about 75% of composite. Which is very unusual because of the confetti like shavings. So hooked up to a vac would more than likely get most of the dust. 

Just so we're not misunderstanding, the 40 is the same as the kss300 except the kss40 is cordless. The kss400 is the same size as the HKC which takes the 160mm blade.


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> http://www.festoolproducts.com/fest...gle_shopping&gclid=CMu7r4bDrNICFQtWDQodhTIGpQ
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it would lock in with that Mafell coupling?




I checked the Mafell and its a friction fitting. Now you've got me wondering if the business end on the Festool will fit the Mafell. It would be a simple change out.


----------



## Calidecks

I was going to have a bunch of 7-1/4" blades bored out to 20mm. But all I've seen have the diamond knockout. I don't think that's idea for boring.


----------



## Calidecks

The dust bag on the 40 is just stupidly small, and it's a ***** to empty. So as I said before, I'm having another made, with a zipper and twice as big.

The 60 doesn't come with a bag. Which is a little disappointing.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> A few things here. The 60 has the cut capacity as a 7-1/4" circular saw. So if you're cutting timbers the kss80 may be the saw of choice. Although with the accuracy of the 60, flipping a timber and taking more than one pass wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> As for the dust collection, I haven't used a vac on the 40 yet. What I can say is, it's amazing how well the little bag collects without any suction. To my surprise it actually collected about 75% of composite. Which is very unusual because of the confetti like shavings. So hooked up to a vac would more than likely get most of the dust.
> 
> Just so we're not misunderstanding, the 40 is the same as the kss300 except the kss40 is cordless. The kss400 is the same size as the HKC which takes the 160mm blade.



EDIT: Just checked TIMBERWOLF and the cut capacity for the KSS80 is only 3-3/8" so you might as well go with the 60.


----------



## werker

Californiadecks said:


> It powers through Doug Fir. Yellow pine isn't available out here. It will cut it, but I'd recommend the Kss 400 36v or the kss60. The reason I got the 60 is it will cut 2x on a 45. I'm thinking it will work great for Fascia. Whereas the 40 nor the 400 will cut a 45 in 2x.
> 
> The 400 is the same size as a 55 track saw. It takes the 160mm blade.
> The 60 takes a 185mm blade which for all intent and purposes is about 7-1/4"


The kss400 with or without the kss track will cut 2x on a 45


----------



## EricBrancard

werker said:


> The kss400 with or without the kss track will cut 2x on a 45


You sure? It shows a 1 1/2 cutting depth on a 45 with the track which usually isn't enough to cut through a 2x. The HK saws show the same and can only cut through when off the track.


----------



## werker

100% sure ,Eric .


----------



## Tom M

I am to understand that using these saws on a rail are faster than running a regular saw against a speed sq?


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom M said:


> I am to understand that using these saws on a rail are faster than running a regular saw against a speed sq?


Faster and better in every possible way.


----------



## Calidecks

werker said:


> The kss400 with or without the kss track will cut 2x on a 45




Let me rephrase that. It's my opinion the 60 is much more suited for cutting 2x than the 400. My thinking was, if in going to spend the money on a 36v I might as well get the 60 whereas the blade isn't at maximum depth. This is more important with cordless. The 60 is the newer version and isn't much heavier than the 400. Although the blade cost is cheaper with the 400.


----------



## Juan80

Californiadecks said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toolnut.com/maxsys-wireless-remote-for-festool-ct-dust-extractors.html
> 
> 
> 
> I use a midi.




Well crap,
Works on my Ct 26 
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> Well crap,
> Works on my Ct 26
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I wonder why it won't work. That doesn't make sense to me. 

_________


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> I wonder why it won't work. That doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> _________


No room in the bay according to Rick.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> No room in the bay according to Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




So it connects to the inside electronics?


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> So it connects to the inside electronics?


Yes, plug and play.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> I know you're referring to the Mafell saw, but that is the statement I hear from people who thought (any) track saw was a waste of money. There are certain tools that are game changers.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Same thing with the Festool saws. They are the biggest game changer I've seem since cordless drills hit the market. And yes I remember their beginnings. Lol! 

It might add more life to my field work. I no longer am carrying 20' boards to the miter saw. Hell, I don't even lift the board to cut. My assistant lifts it, I cut. Done! What a back saver!


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> Same thing with the Festool saws. They are the biggest game changer I've seem since cordless drills hit the market. And yes I remember their beginnings. Lol!
> 
> It might add more life to my field work. I no longer am carrying 20' boards to the miter saw. Hell, I don't even lift the board to cut. My assistant lifts it, I cut. Done! What a back saver!


This week I was doing some exterior PVC work on two new construction homes with vinyl siding. I was cutting siding and soffit panels as well as vinyl super corners with the HK saw. Just turn the blade backwards and go to town. If I had a second saw I could setup one with the backwards blade so I don't have to spend any downtime between materials.


----------



## Calidecks

This may sound crazy, but Im thinking about the kss400 and only use the 60 for 2x fashcia.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> This may sound crazy, but Im thinking about the kss400 and only use the 60 for 2x fashcia.


The 60 doesn't power through framing tasks and cutting down posts better?


----------



## Lettusbee

EricBrancard said:


> This week I was doing some exterior PVC work on two new construction homes with vinyl siding. I was cutting siding and soffit panels as well as vinyl super corners with the HK saw. Just turn the blade backwards and go to town. If I had a second saw I could setup one with the backwards blade so I don't have to spend any downtime between materials.


I'm still on the lowly TS55, but have to cut some metal roof panels in the morning. I was thinking about turning the blade backwards to get super straight cuts. Only other option I have is a ferrous blade for the worm drive. Any one else tried this with their festool saw?


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> I'm still on the lowly TS55, but have to cut some metal roof panels in the morning. I was thinking about turning the blade backwards to get super straight cuts. Only other option I have is a ferrous blade for the worm drive. Any one else tried this with their festool saw?




Maybe a ferrous blade on the worm backwards? I'd be a little concerned with shavings, cutting with my track saw, getting in the motor housing or scratching the shoe.


----------



## Lettusbee

Very old track saw, been framing with it all week. Buying HKC next month when Airstream festool available. So the TS55 will b relegated to shop use forever. But I do see your point.


----------



## tjbnwi

Lettusbee said:


> I'm still on the lowly TS55, but have to cut some metal roof panels in the morning. I was thinking about turning the blade backwards to get super straight cuts. Only other option I have is a ferrous blade for the worm drive. Any one else tried this with their festool saw?


I've never tried the blade backwards, I had a friend send me this one. I also have ATS granite blades for the TS-55.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stehle-Cir...&sr=8-52&keywords=festool+metal+cutting+blade

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee

I ordered the Amana equivalent for cutting ferrous steel yesterday. It just won't be in in time. Have you used that UK blade yet?


----------



## tjbnwi

Lettusbee said:


> I ordered the Amana equivalent for cutting ferrous steel yesterday. It just won't be in in time. Have you used that UK blade yet?


Got it for a job coming up in a week or so. Also have the spark arrestor for the CT.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Does a smaller AH compact battery put out less power than say the bigger one?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Does a smaller AH compact battery put out less power than say the bigger one?


Kinda, higher capacity cells have a higher discharge rate, they also have a more linear voltage curve.

So yeah, you can experience a little more torque as well as longer run time from a bigger battery.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Kinda, higher capacity cells have a higher discharge rate, they also have a more linear voltage curve.
> 
> So yeah, you can experience a little more torque as well as longer run time from a bigger battery.


I'm wanting to get the smaller battery to drop a pound of weight. My concern is power loss and if it will be that noticeable. 

_________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I'm wanting to get the smaller battery to drop a pound of weight. My concern is power loss and if it will be that noticeable.
> 
> _________


I doubt the extra trip to the charger would be worth it. I don't think your power loss would be substantial, but ultimately it depends what type of cells they are using.

That's why many companies won't allow small mAh batteries to fit into high amperage tools.


----------



## Lettusbee

http://festoolownersgroup.com/classifieds/mafell-f-160-63'-guide-rail/?topicseen?

Mafell guide rail for sale. I saw this on the fog, thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> http://festoolownersgroup.com/classifieds/mafell-f-160-63'-guide-rail/?topicseen?
> 
> Mafell guide rail for sale. I saw this on the fog, thought someone might be interested.




That guy is a scammer imo. I don't trust him. Something is a miss. 

http://mafell-users-forum.freeforums.net/thread/720



> If you look at this guys history on FOG he's marketed this and other items over and over, sometimes listed as sold, decided to keep (for a few days), or something else. He's definitely in trolling mode.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> I doubt the extra trip to the charger would be worth it. I don't think your power loss would be substantial, but ultimately it depends what type of cells they are using.
> 
> That's why many companies won't allow small mAh batteries to fit into high amperage tools.



The extra trip my guy makes to the charger for me is worth the 1 pound of weight I will lose all day. My concern is will the power loss be very noticeable from a 2.6ah to a 2.0.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> The extra trip my guy makes to the charger for me is worth the 1 pound of weight I will lose all day. My concern is will the power loss be very noticeable from a 2.6ah to a 2.0.


Completely different brand of tools, but my Makita 6 1/2" circular saw takes a very noticeable hit on power going from a 4.0ah down to a 3.0ah battery. It won't accept the 2.0ah batteries I have. For my impacts, drill, etc. I am loving the lighter 2.0ah batteries, so I totally get what you mean. Does one really need to drive 800 screws on a single charge, or make 150 cuts without a break?


----------



## Lettusbee

Californiadecks said:


> That guy is a scammer imo. I don't trust him. Something is a miss.
> 
> http://mafell-users-forum.freeforums.net/thread/720


I tend to forget there are scumbags out there.


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> I tend to forget there are scumbags out there.


How's the router?

_________


----------



## Lettusbee

Zero complaints. What did you get to replace it?


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Zero complaints. What did you get to replace it?




I bought a 3.25 peak hp Porter Cable. I needed the power for cutting 1" composite. However I don't use a router anymore I've come up with a better method.


----------



## Lettusbee

Radius cuts with skil saw?


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Radius cuts with skil saw?




Good guess. This.









Little 99.00 Rockwell. Works great with the ct vac.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

How do you make the template Mike? I assume it's job specific and gets tossed?


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How do you make the template Mike? I assume it's job specific and gets tossed?




Yes, it's a throw away due to all radiuses being different. I use MDF.


----------



## Calidecks

I scribe it on the framing then add 3/4" for my nosing. Then cut a smaller peice of MDF as a saw guide. Layered on the other.


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> The 165 won't fit. I think the guard has a super tight clearance on it


Mafell Blades are 162mm probably just enough to cut 2x on a 45. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

Blasphemy!!!!









_________


----------



## Mort

I bet the guys in the Mafell forum would turn their perfectly trimmed noses up at you for that.


----------



## Calidecks

Mort said:


> I bet the guys in the Mafell forum would turn their perfectly trimmed noses up at you for that.


Im a little pissed at Mafell for not giving me a bag with this saw. It should come standard with all cordless. The 40 came with one. 

_________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Im a little pissed at Mafell for not giving me a bag with this saw. It should come standard with all cordless. The 40 came with one.
> 
> _________


My 300 didn't although I wish it did.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> My 300 didn't although I wish it did.


The bag works amazing on that saw.

_________


----------



## Calidecks

What's a good glue to glue rubber to ABS?

_________


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> What's a good glue to glue rubber to ABS?
> 
> _________


There really isn't a great glue for that one. Rough it up and try something stretchy. 

Would pop rivets work? A mechanical fastener would be preferable. Could a hose clamp be used?

FWIW I like combining tools and components to get the result I desire. Who cares if Festool parts work as long as they work.


----------



## Lettusbee

What a sad fate for an otherwise worthy dust bag.

(Dry humor)


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> There really isn't a great glue for that one. Rough it up and try something stretchy.
> 
> Would pop rivets work? A mechanical fastener would be preferable. Could a hose clamp be used?
> 
> FWIW I like combining tools and components to get the result I desire. Who cares if Festool parts work as long as they work.




I like the pop rivet idea. I'll give it a whirl! Thx


----------



## Calidecks

Second thought, the rivets may cause sawdust to accumulate in the port, due to the "nub". Maybe just silicone. It fits pretty tight, just wanted to make it a little more permanent. 

_________


----------



## overanalyze

Zip tie...

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

PL 400 was my glue of choice. 

_________


----------

